# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Bãi biển nằm giữa đồng cỏ xanh ở Tây Ban Nha - Du lịch Tây Ban Nha

## hangnt

*Gulpiyuri là một trong những bãi biển tuyệt vời đáng kinh ngạc nhất trên thế giới, nằm sâu trong nội địa và ẩn mình giữa những đồng cỏ xanh mượt mà.*



Nằm gần thành phố biển duyên dáng Llanes, thuộc bờ biển phía bắc của Tây Ban Nha là bãi biển Gulpiyuri tuyệt đẹp, lạ và độc đáo vì không giống với bất cứ bãi biển nào ở nơi đây. Đi sâu vào trong đất liền 100m là bạn có thể nhìn thấy bãi biển nhỏ quyến rũ này, nằm ngay giữa một đồng cỏ xanh rì và cây cối bao quanh.

Người ta không tìm thấy các đại dương rộng lớn dọc theo bờ biển ở đây, thay vào đó là một quang cảnh vùng vịnh tuyệt đẹp hội đủ những yếu tố thực sự của một bãi biển bình thường với những con sóng, thậm chí là có cả thủy triều lên xuống và dải cát thạch anh vàng mịn để phơi nắng. Đây là khu vực địa chất độc đáo với danh lam thắng cảnh tuyệt vời, tràn ngập trong triều cường khiến cho bãi biển này trông giống như một hồ bơi nước mặn thật sự.

Bãi biển Gulpiyuri tiếp nhận nguồn nước mặn từ vịnh Biscay trên biển Cantabrian thông qua mạng lưới các hang động ngầm. Trải qua hàng triệu năm, những con sóng gây xói mòn và hình thành nên hàng loạt đường hầm xuyên qua các vách đá, khiến cho Gulpiyuri tiếp xúc với nước biển nên không bị cô lập hoàn toàn. Nước của bãi biển Gulpiyuri rất lạnh do đặc tính của mạch nước ngầm và trong vắt như một tấm gương soi, người ta có thể nhìn thấu đáy biển bằng mắt thường.

Gulpiyuri là một bãi biển nhỏ chỉ dài 40m và ẩn trong vùng nội địa, nên việc tìm thấy nó là không dễ dàng chút nào nếu không có bản đồ GPS hay sự giúp đỡ của người dân địa phương nơi đây. Vào những ngày cuối tuần bãi biển luôn tràn ngập du khách từ khắp nơi trên thế giới viếng thăm.

*Nét đẹp quyến rũ của bãi biển Gulpiyuri qua ảnh:*

----------


## h20love

Giống như mạch nc ở trên núi chứ biển j

----------


## khoan_gieng

Biển mini à  :cuoi: 
nhưng mà cũng đẹp lắm

----------


## dongdat

Khung cảnh xung quanh đẹp quá

----------

